
The Most and Least Paid Teachers in the World – Chalk Talk - pbhowmic
https://talk.chalk.com/the-most-and-least-paid-teachers-in-the-world-76e312dc2cd1#.wolk4vh09
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10890792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10890792)

